# 14mth pregnant dairy cow



## brandimuns (Jan 19, 2011)

posting this 4 a friend,14 mnth old 3 mnths pregnant shes been told she would probably loose both mom and calf because the cow is too young.is this a fact?thanks for any advice she even asked about a c-section


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 19, 2011)

What kind of heifer is it and what kind of bull was she bred to?  How much does she weigh?  She'll most likely be ok.


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 19, 2011)

X2


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Jan 20, 2011)

Unless she was bred to an enormous bull, she will probably be just fine.  Uterine prolapse after the birth would be the only thing I would worry about with her being that young, but if she is monitored carefully after the birth that can be fixed as well. If the calf is too big and the vet can tell, then there is always a cesarean, but that would have to be done before she calves as to avoid trauma to the cow and calf.


----------



## herfrds (Jan 20, 2011)

My second milk cow was prematurely bred and the vet induced her because she was so close to calving and he was going to be gone.

Everything went fine. Calf was fine. No problems.

Oh she was ALOT younger then that heifer. She was around 9 months and was 2 months bred when I bought her.


----------

